

WordPress and Git: VersionPress 1.0 RC3 Released - borekb
http://blog.versionpress.net/2015/04/1-0-rc3-released-and-available-for-anyone-to-test/

======
pan69
How does this compare to Roots?

[https://roots.io](https://roots.io)

